

What engineering problems is Stripe solving? - balsam
http://www.quora.com/Stripe-company/What-engineering-problems-and-challenges-is-Stripe-solving

======
drakaal
Why are we supposed to vote up spam? Posting a question to quora specifically
so you can answer it is spam.

I am sure their social media marketer thought it was good for SEO, but really.
Stripe is a poor knock off of every other payment system out there. Even the
Bank Of America merchant services App for doing the same thing is better.

Stripe is everything you hate about PayPal and Square, paired with everything
you love about Bank Of America. (yeah that's a bad thing)

~~~
codezero
The question asker isn't from Stripe, it's just a random guy who asked this.

